# Goat in labor



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pygmy doe ligaments gone amber goo stringing, and having small contractions all morning. Squatting and peeing constantly.I haven't seen her water break. I tried early this morning to go in to see but there was no way it wasn't open enough. But has since opened up a little more but still not enough. Kinda confused since I can usually get in to feel or already feel a baby just inside . Not yet ready or something wrong??


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I had a goat like that, just be patient.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok that's what I was thinking too but I just didn't want to wait if something's wrong


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't think you need to worry unless she is actively pushing without anything happening.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Water breaking and amber goo sounds like, she is already there. Has she pushed at all. If it has been since this morning I would worry.

If you do not know what to do, I would contact a knowledgeable goat vet to check her. She may have issues going on.
Either a badly positioned kid, to dead kid or not dilating properly. I would wash up and try to manually dilate her if she is open and you are not hitting a wall with 2 fingers.

I am concerned especially the way you have described what has been going on.


----------



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)

Sometimes if the kids are in the wrong position they don't push, I would try and get in there and see what is going on. Or call the vet she may need a C section, if you wait to long you take the chance of loosing all of them.
I don't like my doe to push for two long a time, because it's to hard on them.
Pam Haring
Shadow Hills Ranch
shadowhills4.com
[email protected]


----------



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)

Sometimes if the kids are in the wrong position they don't push, I would try and get in there and see what is going on. Or call the vet she may need a C section, if you wait to long you take the chance of loosing all of them.
I don't like my doe to push for two long a time, because it's to hard on them.
Pam Haring
Shadow Hills Ranch
shadowhills4.com
[email protected][/QUOTE]


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Pam, water hasn't broke yet they OP said. I had to go back and reread it to make sure. LOL I think she's just not quite ready and isn't in active labor yet. Just curious...do you regularly go in and check all your does? And if so, why? I hope you give anitbiotics after you do that because doing so can introduce all kinds of gunk you don't want in there. Just my :2cents: I always feel it's better to NOT go in unless absolutely necessary...so, like I said was just curious as to why you would?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I knew something wasn't right so I took her in to the vet. She had to have a csection to remove 2 dead kids and also now has a torn uterus.And now gotta hear how stupid I am for spending $400 on a goat from hubby.I just feel like giving up right now.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

erica4481 said:


> I knew something wasn't right so I took her in to the vet. She had to have a csection to remove 2 dead kids and also now has a torn uterus.And now gotta hear how stupid I am for spending $400 on a goat from hubby.I just feel like giving up right now.


Oh no Hon. That is too bad. I know what you mean by listening to hubby. You did what you thought best at the moment a decision had to be made. :hug:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Is my doe gonna die too from a torn uterus?? Vet said he sewed it up and gave me pen. And assured me she's gonna be fine. But I thought goats usually die from that??


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't know. I thought the same as you but if the vet sewed it and said she'd be ok, I'd be inclined to believe she would. Just watch her really close for infection. I am so sorry it happened.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's a pic of Hannah. I have her in a pen water feed and hay. She's alert but not standing or walking yet. She is drinking water.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

kccjer said:


> I don't know. I thought the same as you but if the vet sewed it and said she'd be ok, I'd be inclined to believe she would. Just watch her really close for infection. I am so sorry it happened.


I don't believe anything they tell me to be honest. I think they just tell me what I want to hear.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...sweet baby. It will take her a little bit before she feels like getting up and moving. Just make sure you DO get her up and moving sometime this evening. I find most vets will be pretty honest about whether they think an animal will live or not. Most will tell you they won't make it sooner than people want to hear it. She looks good considering.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I got her up for a few mins. And she went straight for the hay. I finished feeding the others and when I got back she was laying back down again. I know its. Probably a long shot but hope she pulls through


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I knew she was in trouble and so glad a vet seen her. She went on for way to long after showing the amber goo string. 

Did the vet give antibiotics for her? If not, she should have it. I would also give fortified vit B complex shot US about 6 cc's and probiotics for a few days. It will help with stress and appetite. Glad she got up and went to eat. She needs a little rest for now. If you can, have some hay and warm molasses water close to her, kinda spoil her for the night. If it is really cold, maybe put out a heat lamp so it doesn't hurt so much. I know the cold makes things harder especially if she cannot move around much to keep warm. 
Did the vet give anything for pain at all?
Hope she will have a full recovery. sorry for the losses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

kccjer said:


> Pam, water hasn't broke yet they OP said. I had to go back and reread it to make sure. LOL I think she's just not quite ready and isn't in active labor yet. Just curious...do you regularly go in and check all your does? And if so, why? I hope you give anitbiotics after you do that because doing so can introduce all kinds of gunk you don't want in there. Just my :2cents: I always feel it's better to NOT go in unless absolutely necessary...so, like I said was just curious as to why you would?


This Doe was in jeopardy and I felt she was in need for help ASAP.

I did read the part wrong about the water breaking, thanks for the clarification there. 
However, what concerned me was, this Doe had amber goo string hanging, that is a strong indicator to me, a doe is kidding or pretty darn close. She was struggling for many hours. As you seen with the outcome, she was in urgent need for help.

I do go in when needed, if I feel there is a problem, yes.
I do not hesitate or wait and see, I will go in, especially when the clock reaches 1/2 hour or sooner, if the kid isn't presenting properly. If you look really close, you can see as soon as the kid starts bubbling out if things are OK or not. If the kid isn't presenting in the proper position and I can see that. I won't wait, I go in immediately. Sorry but I disagree on the wait and see thing, to risky for the Doe and her babies. If the Doe is too exhausted by waiting, it doesn't help anyone either. 
If a doe isn't dilated, I will help dilate her, especially if she pushes and pushes and I can see there isn't enough room there for the kid to come out.
I do not just go into any Doe, no. 
Yes, I do have afterbirth boluses I put up into the uterus after the afterbirth has dropped. I have never have had a sick Doe from it. I do wash up before I go in as well.
I feel offensive with the way you are questioning my knowledge here, I am not stupid mind you.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

The vet said that her cervix was closed .That's why I couldn't get in.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

All he gave me was a bottle of penicillin to give her for 10 days. They gave her something for pain before I brought her home. She is laying on a bed of straw with a heat lamp and a pile of hay in front and also some grain and water. 
Just checked on her . She is laying down but digging around in the hay to find the best pieces chewing her cud and nibbled on some grain. She seems to be doing pretty good considering what she's been through.

Vet said to give her 2ml of the pen. Twice a day. Is that correct?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> I knew something wasn't right so I took her in to the vet. She had to have a csection to remove 2 dead kids and also now has a torn uterus.And now gotta hear how stupid I am for spending $400 on a goat from hubby.I just feel like giving up right now.


Erica, I am so sorry this has happened. Ignore your husband - sounds like he doesn't get it and he never will or he would be supportive of you. A torn uterus is not good, but it doesn't necessarily have to be a death sentence. Did the vet give you antibiotics or instructions for antibiotics? I ask because you didn't mention it in any posts. Keep an eye on her, make sure she is eating and drinking, and keep the faith. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How much does she weigh? 

Is it Pen G Procaine? dosage is 1cc per 20lbs given for 5 consecutive days, SQ


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes that's what it is. I'm not exact sure on her weight but I'm guessing about 50-60 lbs now. If I need to be exact I will weigh her in the morning.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just checked on her and she is up standing on her own eating hay


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

erica4481 said:


> Just checked on her and she is up standing on her own eating hay


Yay! That is a very good sign.

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)

Carmen I do not go in and check my does just because, I only check ones that I think might have a problem. If they are producing long strips of sacks, I go in, that is not a proper birthing, I also go in if they have pushed for more then an hour and not produced anything, 
Now I don't stick my whole are in I just check to feel what is happening, If I feel a kid I try and make sure they are in the right position, if they are I wait a while longer, if not I help out. 
last year I had a doe that pushed for a good 1 1/2 hour and nothing, she was getting tried, I went in and the kid was trying to come spin first, I turned it to all feet first, caught the back legs and brought it out. The other three came flying out. all 4 were just find, but if I would have waited I would have lost a my doe and her 4 doeling,
not a chance I want to take,


----------



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)

Blue Stone Darla *DAR


----------



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)

I am still learning how to navigate around this site, I don't know how to put the picture with the words but I will get it soon. this 
is the doe I was talking about She was so big, the next picture is 12 hours later, they were just doing great, I would have hated to lose any of them.
Pam Haring
Shadow Hills Ranch
shadowhills4.com
[email protected]


----------



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)

So glad she is doing well. It will take her a couple of days to feel better, 
I had a doe that had a C section last year in March she did great milked all year and raised her 3 kids, and is still milking, I did not breed her for this year kids decided to give her a year off. 
just what I do,
We each have to do what we think is right for our animals. We can get ideas from each other, and should always be learning, but when it comes right down to it we have to do what we think is the best way, for us.
Pam Haring
Shadow Hills Ranch
shadowhills4.com
[email protected]


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> Just checked on her and she is up standing on her own eating hay


That is wonderful!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> Yes that's what it is. I'm not exact sure on her weight but I'm guessing about 50-60 lbs now. If I need to be exact I will weigh her in the morning.


You don't need to be exact with Pen G, and I would actually overdose by a few cc's. Assuming she weighs 60 lbs, the dose would be 3 cc's. I would give her 6. It's a little something I learned from my vet when using penicillin. Just to prevent misunderstandings - overdosing by a few cc's can *ONLY* be done with Penicillin.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

And do I give it twice a day or just once?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is the long acting Pen 1 x a day is good.

I totally agree, giving more of the pen won't hurt, it is better than under dosing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is good to go in, within the 30 minute rule minimum, especially when a Doe has been pushing with no progress. Sooner if needed, if you can see something is wrong. If we wait longer than that, we risk the lives of the kids and/or the Doe.

Here are a couple of links that may help, if anyone wants to read.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/water-broke-30-minutes-ago-not-pushing-140361/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f184/how-long-do-your-goats-push-during-labor-141390/


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not sure if its long acting or not?? This is what he gave me.

Hannah is doing very well today. She got up and came to greet me when I went out this am.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Also should I be giving under the skin or in the muscle?
Never mind I went back and read to give it sq


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is regular penicillin. Long acting would be a combination of Pen G Benzathine and Pen G Procaine.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> That is regular penicillin. Long acting would be a combination of Pen G Benzathine and Pen G Procaine.


Ok thanks . so I'll give it twice a day


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is not the long lasting pen.

Whenever you inject, be sure to draw back the syringe if you see blood, take the needle out and reinsert in a new location. Do not inject it in a vein it will kill the goat.

What did your vet instruct you to do with the way to give it? I always was told by my vet, giving it under the skin is best with goats.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

He said to give 2ml twice a day under the skin in neck area.

Any idea on how long it will be til I don't have to worry about losing Hannah?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think you would know within a week.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is NOT long lasting penicillin. Long lasting Penicillin is a combination of Pen G Procaine AND Pen G Benzithine.

http://www.jefferspet.com/long-lasting-penicillin/camid/liv/cp/16329/


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> That is regular penicillin. Long acting would be a combination of Pen G Benzathine and Pen G Procaine.





toth boer goats said:


> <snip>That is long lasting, it does say aqueous suspension, plus pen G procaine right on the bottle.<snip>


:whatgoat:

Ummm...a little help here please. Which is true?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Look at the previous post. Better yet, google long acting penicillin.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Look at the previous post. Better yet, google long acting penicillin.


Sorry to bother you, we just posted at the same time.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Absolutely not a problem. My frustration is not aimed at you in any way, shape or form. I'm also sorry if I came across as short or rude - it was not my intent. 

ETA Can I ask how you went about quoting 2 people at once? I don't know that trick.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry I'm asking a lot of ?s I'm just worried about Hannah and really want to take good care of her until she's healed. What are things I should be watching for or checking to make sure she doesn't have an infection. Should I be checking her temp?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ask your questions. You can keep checking her temp if you want, but she's not going to like it. Watch for the incision to get red, hot and inflamed looking. Any kind of yucky or nasty smelling discharge from her incision or her back end. The incision looks pretty good in the pic. Just make sure you finish the entire antibiotic protocol and don't stop after a few days just cause she looks ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are right, it isn't the long lasting, I am very sorry. 

Do as the vet suggested and give it 2 x a day, but give the amount we suggested instead of the vets.

I don't know what I was thinking, but at that time, I was in a hurry. I need to not do that it was my mistake.
Thanks so much for clearing it up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, watch the incision closely and for smell. Also, if her appetite goes away, that may be an indication too.

I would worry for about a week and then, she should be fine thereafter.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> You are right, it isn't the long lasting, I am very sorry.
> 
> Do as the vet suggested and give it 2 x a day, but give the amount we suggested instead of the vets.
> 
> ...


You're welcome. :smile:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry Erica for your loss....glad the doe is feeling better  Hope she continues to improve.
Any idea why the kids died?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not sure. Trying to get info was like pulling teeth because they were so busy that day. He did say that the kids were huge and never made it into the birth canal and the does cervix never opened. I had been with Hannah all morning and never seen her water break. She just kept squatting and then she had amber goo streaming but I wasn't able to get in to see what if anything was going on. A few mins after she started pushing I loaded her into the car and took her to the vet in hopes of getting csection done immediately but I was told to leave her and they were gonna give her something to get her dialated. It didn't work and had been a few hours before they finally did the csection


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aw crap....that stinks  Will she be able to be bred again?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not sure if she could be bred again, but I'm not going to breed her anymore.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Too bad  But happy she is ok


----------



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)

Carmen I put Neosporin ointment on the incision every day just so it will heal with out to much of a scar. I have had two different goats have C sections and did that to both of them and they healed really nicely.

Pam Haring
Shadow Hills Ranch
shadowhills4.com
[email protected]


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

pamdharing said:


> Carmen I put Neosporin ointment on the incision every day just so it will heal with out to much of a scar. I have had two different goats have C sections and did that to both of them and they healed really nicely.
> 
> Pam Haring
> Shadow Hills Ranch
> ...


That is a good idea. I just didn't suggest it as some don't think it's necessary. It sure wouldn't hurt anything. I would do something like that more in the summer when I had to worry about flies. ANOTHER thing that can be used...and don't laugh cause it WORKS>>> Preparation H (hemhroid ointment). It helps draw the sides together (thing about what it is suppose to do!) I have a tube of it in my horse first aid kit and use it often. Seldom have a scar either...


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's a few pics I took of her a few mins ago. She still seems to be doing very well..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She looks good for what she has been through


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

And she's an old goat she's 9. This was going to be her last breeding anyway. She's officially retired and will just be a pampered pet now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's looking good! Poor girl.

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is looking good.

Be careful putting Neosporin or other ointments on her right now. It is best to keep it dry, so it doesn't keep the wound moist and keep it from dry healing. 
If after the stitches are out, I would then put it on her. Spraying blue spray on it, will be best. :wink:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I haven't put anything on her. She doesn't like me messing with her since I've been giving her shots. She tries to jump around and run so I don't want to do anything else to her right now.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> <snip>
> ETA Can I ask how you went about quoting 2 people at once? I don't know that trick.


Next to the "Quote" button on each post is a "multi-quote" button. It's the one with a quote symbol and a plus sign. Click that button on each post you want to quote and they are all added to the "reply to thread" box. Then finish your reply as normal.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, I'm sorry for your losses and what you and your girl have gone through :hug:
When it comes to Pen G, when I have a need to use it I dose at 1cc per 20lbs, 2x a day for 5 days.... SQ

Your girl is looking good, keep up what you are doing for her and of course all the TLC you can give


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

erica4481 said:


> I'm not sure. Trying to get info was like pulling teeth because they were so busy that day. He did say that the kids were huge and never made it into the birth canal and the does cervix never opened.


For what it's worth, Erica, part of the labor process positions the kids then uses them to dilate the cervix. Another part requires the movement of the kids to keep labor progressing in a normal fashion. Anytime the kids are dead when labor begins, or if they die following the onset of labor, labor will not progress normally. I'm sorry the kids didn't make it, and I hope Hannah makes a full recovery.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

CritterCarnival said:


> Next to the "Quote" button on each post is a "multi-quote" button. It's the one with a quote symbol and a plus sign. Click that button on each post you want to quote and they are all added to the "reply to thread" box. Then finish your reply as normal.


Oh, ok. I wondered what that button was for! :laugh: Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> For what it's worth, Erica, part of the labor process positions the kids then uses them to dilate the cervix. Another part requires the movement of the kids to keep labor progressing in a normal fashion. Anytime the kids are dead when labor begins, or if they die following the onset of labor, labor will not progress normally. I'm sorry the kids didn't make it, and I hope Hannah makes a full recovery.


The kids or atleast 1 of them were still alive late the night before . I could easily feel lots of movement. I wish they would've made it out alive but I'm just thankful I still have Hannah


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I am, too.  She's a pretty girl.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Her incision looks beautiful! She is a lucky goatie havin u


----------



## pamdharing (Sep 11, 2011)

I am so sorry your vet did not do what should have been done to help Hanna out, but I am glad also that Hanna has you. I don't leave my animals any more, if they want me to leave her I do but I stay right with them the whole time. I am kind of a pain when it comes to staying, but I know my animals better then any one. and I can do some pretty good complaining if she does not take priority. I took a goat in a couple of years ago for a C section, a front leg out the vet kept trying to get it out, I finally said do a C section!!! He put the doe out instead of just local pain meds, got a beautiful doe out. that was out like mom, I took the baby and starting working on her, while he stitched her Mom up. I don't think he thought I would work so hard on her, He finally gave the baby some med to help her wake up and some oxygen, they both made it, and 3 months later that doeling took Junior Grand Champion, My vet is very good but sometimes I think they forget how much these little goats mean to us. 
sincerely
Pam Haring
Shadow Hills Ranch
shadowhills4.com
[email protected]


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hannah is still doing great.she hops up to greet me at her gate when she hears the back door open. And was hollering for her bowl of feed today


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is wonderful! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, I love hearing that, prayers for her to continue to thrive.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

How long should I give her the antibiotics? I can't remember if vet said 10 days for the penicillin or 10 days until remove stitches.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

don't know about the penicillin. Think it's usually 5 days for that? I do know it's usually 10 days for stitches.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do 10 days on the penicillin.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok.thats what I'll do then I'm gonna take the stitches out in 10 days. How long should I keep her separated from the others?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When a Doe has been separated from the herd, they all start the pecking order stuff, I would be very careful. 
I would think when the stitches come out she would be fine, however, I am scared she may get hit. I would watch her closely, until things settle down. 
Or separate the mean Does, if they want to continue being mean to her. 

Ask your vet when a good time to reintroduce her to the herd would be and when she is healed on the inside as well.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Erica, do you have another empty pen? If so, I would put Hannah in the empty pen and introduce the rest of the herd to her as opposed to introducing her to the rest of your herd. Put one calm, gentle doe in with her and let them get used to each other, then add another, and another, etc. It will make it much easier on Hannah and considerably lessen the chances of Hannah getting rammed or hurt.

That's what I do when re-introducing bottle babies to their herd mates and it works very well!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hannah and the other 4 does that came here with her are still on the bottom in the herd. The others won't let them sleep in their barn or eat hey from their feeder. They constantly get picked on. They have their own shelter off the side of the big barn where they sleep and get fed at and their own hay feeder. It's not a problem to keep Hannah in her own pen until she's completely healed up. Just wondering about how long that will be.i don't want to rush her back in to the herd until she healed up.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Probably 4-6 weeks, I would say.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ask your vet to make sure.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok I sure will when I take her in to remove her stitches.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

We've had a terrible ice storm and been without power for 3 days and still no clue when were gonna have any. So haven't been able to take Hannah to the vet to remove her stitches. She has a big bubble the entire length of her stitches now for the past couple days and I dont know what it is. My mother in law works at a hospital and said it looks like fluid build up. She said when patients get that and you remove the stitches it's gonna likely bust open so I haven't taken them out because I'm scared to. What can/should I do until I'm able to get her in to the vet? She acts normal and is eating fine pooping peeing etc... .??? Will try to get pics asap


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pictures


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

It probably should have had drain tubes


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Can you text your vet a pic and get his opinion?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not remove the staples. It looks like some edema.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I would not remove the staples. It looks like some edema.


What is edema? And what's gonna need to be done by me or the vet? Is it bad? Is she gonna be ok?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Edema is swelling. When you find out from your vet what should be done if anything, and when stiches come out, if you can get vetricyn, it is an antiseptic wound and infection gel spray that works wonders! It does not sting and helps heal with less of a scar. We got a rescue horse that had really bad halter rub and it was infected terribly. Once we cleaned it out, we sprayed vetricyn on it and you would never know he had such a deep wound beforehand. And it is safe if they lick it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call your vet and ask him. I would hate to give advice since your goat is already under vet care


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

We just got power back on here a few mins ago. So hopefully the vet will be open tomorrow if not then definitely Monday. Will she be ok til then if not open tomorrow?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know. Haven't had to really deal with it. Maybe some type of compresses.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

It's gonna be Monday before I can get Hannah in to see the vet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you call the vet and see what he says to do till Monday?


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Vet should have emergency line most do .... And any vet worth his salt would give u assistance over phone in this situation


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been calling but no answer


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've got a call into my nephew...hopefully he calls me back soon and I can tell you what he says. He has worked at a vet's office for a few years and is going to vet's school this fall... He's the one I call for any questions I have.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He wasn't much help. Said he'd be pumping antibiotics in it and giving an antiinflamatory. IF you can get a "urea bolus" (for cows) that goes into the uterus, that would be best.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm still giving her the penicillin 2 times a day should I give more until Monday?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe up the dose a little.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I took Hannah to the vet this morning and had her stitches removed. Her cut is all healed up and looks good. The vet stuck a needle in the big bubble and fluid/water drained out. No infection. Vet said to stop the antibiotics. And if it continues to swell up again to bring her in and have drain tube put in.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, I am so glad there is no infection! Yippee!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad everything is ok.


----------

